

Brad Feld and David Weekly Interviews - bjoernlasseh
http://startup.supercoolschool.com/classes

======
bjoernlasseh
I would agree if the brand would really be so strong. I created this Startup
School before even knowing about the ycombinator startup school - as it is
unknown in Germany. Plus there is many Startup Schools all over the world that
existent before the ycombinator startup school ;)

------
rmason
Bjoern, ever heard of Google in Germany? Amazingly when you search on startup
school the first five links are about Ycombinator's startup school. In America
that is known as a strong brand.

------
zaidf
If they really call it startup school, it is super disingenuous. YC's Startup
School has become a brand in itself which is why as I read the title, I
assumed it would be YC's.

------
bjoernlasseh
good point rmason - a couple months ago before the last Startup School event -
our Startup School was ranked as the top search result ;) ...

